# Favourites Shelf



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 21, 2022)

Anybody else have a shelf / platform dedicated to their favourite finds? Here's mine:


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 21, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Anybody else have a shelf / platform dedicated to their favourite finds? Here's mine:


I would bet we all do .


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 22, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Anybody else have a shelf / platform dedicated to their favourite finds? Here's mine:


WOW,that collection is amazing, 

Do you mind , if I ask , how long it took to make a collection of that size?


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 22, 2022)

Here is one of mine


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 22, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> Here is one of mine


Oh, nice


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jul 22, 2022)

I see a Lockport bottle on there!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 22, 2022)

Bottlebot said:


> WOW,that collection is amazing,
> 
> Do you mind , if I ask , how long it took to make a collection of that size?


I’ve been diving hard the last 7 years and 99% of my collection are finds I’ve made. Takes a LOT of dives to find a great bottle, but I’m a fish, so that’s just fine!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 22, 2022)

Kaleb Pusateri said:


> I see a Lockport bottle on there!


Two! Luv that teal colour! Hope to find a pontiled version one day soon.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 22, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> Here is one of mine


Sweet! Are a lot of those beauties your finds, or are you into buying / selling?


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 22, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Sweet! Are a lot of those beauties your finds, or are you into buying / selling?


There all dug or found treasures.


----------



## Jake2150 (Jul 23, 2022)

Kaleb Pusateri said:


> I see a Lockport bottle on there!


Two if I’m not mistaken!


----------



## Jake2150 (Jul 23, 2022)

Here’s mine, kind of a mash up


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> Here’s mine, kind of a mash up


Very nice collection.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 25, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> Here’s mine, kind of a mash up


Looks great - luv those colours!


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jul 27, 2022)

Mine get to see sunlight for a day then back into storage at this point......No room at the Inn ! LOL. But my display shelf for my photography interior wise is my Fireplace and a 6 lite window.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jul 27, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Mine get to see sunlight for a day then back into storage at this point......No room at the Inn ! LOL. But my display shelf for my photography interior wise is my Fireplace and a 6 lite window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238713
> ...


Also use alot of Nature !


----------



## JerryN (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## melissaheld21 (Jul 28, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Anybody else have a shelf / platform dedicated to their favourite finds? Here's mine:


I can see why they are your favorites! Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jul 28, 2022)

melissaheld21 said:


> I can see why they are your favorites! Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks M-21! I do have a penchant for aquamarine blue and the memories associated with each of the finds never fails to please me. Can't wait for the next dive and the joy of the hunt!


----------



## web (Jul 28, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> I would bet we all do .


Some of my fav's


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2022)

web said:


> Some of my fav's


Wow!!! Everyone has such great bottles and displays.  I guess I will have to go bottle hunting this weekend!!!    Roy


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Mine get to see sunlight for a day then back into storage at this point......No room at the Inn ! LOL. But my display shelf for my photography interior wise is my Fireplace and a 6 lite window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238713
> ...


Wow , that’s calendar material , nice pic


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 28, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> Here’s mine, kind of a mash up


Nice real nice


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 28, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Also use alot of Nature !
> 
> View attachment 238716
> 
> View attachment 238717


Is like everyone on this site professional photographers wow there some be nice pictures


----------



## Bottlebot (Jul 28, 2022)

web said:


> Some of my fav's


Those are some of the best looking bottles I’ve seen real nice


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 28, 2022)

mine but it's more then one shelf, one Cabinet. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 28, 2022)

Uncle Bruce might like Bottom front row, 5 Different rare Delray (ghost town) Beer Bottles. All dug myself. 2nd row from bottom all different Mount Clemens Michigan Beer Bottles. LEON.


----------



## Jake2150 (Jul 29, 2022)

Now the question.. who out there has some bottles that they don’t dare keep on a shelf? Let’s see them!


----------



## UnderMiner (Jul 29, 2022)

These are some old pictures from when I was first starting in bottles. Before then I had been a hardcore treasure hunter - so there's alot more treasure artifacts on the shelves than bottles. I have more display cases nowadays for the bottles and alot more varieties than pictured here. I don't know why I haven't taken any photos lately, will do so and share one of these days. 









I like painting the more common bottles while leaving the rare ones as they were found. I think the older and rarer bottles look interesting when placed near or among artifacts from the same time period instead of just with other bottles, it gives a greater perspective on the time period imo. Like the first image above the bottle with the two X's is from the same year as the sword behind it and the silver spoon in front of it. A snapshot of life in 1850 America if you will. The pepper shaker on the left of it is from 1718, so I'll need a golden age of piracy onion bottle one of these days to go with it, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Jake2150 (Jul 29, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> These are some old pictures from when I was first starting in bottles. Before then I had been a hardcore treasure hunter - so there's alot more treasure artifacts on the shelves than bottles. I have more display cases nowadays for the bottles and alot more varieties than pictured here. I don't know why I haven't taken any photos lately, will do so and share one of these days.
> View attachment 238756
> View attachment 238758
> View attachment 238762
> I like painting the more common bottles while leaving the rare ones as they were found. I think the older and rarer bottles look interesting when placed near or among artifacts from the same time period instead of just with other bottles, it gives a greater perspective on the time period imo. Like the first image above the bottle with the two X's is from the same year as the sword behind it and the silver spoon in front of it. A snapshot of life in 1850 America if you will. The pepper shaker on the left of it is from 1718, so I'll need a golden age of piracy onion bottle one of these days to go with it, I'll keep looking.


Those (silver?) cups are amazing


----------



## UnderMiner (Jul 29, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> Those (silver?) cups are amazing


Yes, nearly all of those silver artifacts on that shelf came from a large hoard I dug many years back when I did full time treasure hunting. 

During WWII many millions of dollars in family silver was plundered from people's homes by the various forces - German, Soviet, American, etc. Many untold hoards of this variety were buried all over Europe and forgoten. 

The candle stick at the end on the right for example is 13 Loth (81.2%) silver from 1820's Austrian Empire, the cup next to it is the same. Most of the silver is of German, Polish, Russian, and Austrian origin from the early 19th to early 20th century.


----------



## Jake2150 (Jul 29, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Yes, nearly all of those silver artifacts on that shelf came from a large hoard I dug many years back when I did full time treasure hunting.
> 
> During WWII many millions of dollars in family silver was plundered from people's homes by the various forces - German, Soviet, American, etc. Many untold hoards of this variety were buried all over Europe and forgoten.
> 
> The candle stick at the end on the right for example is 13 Loth (81.2%) silver from 1820's Austrian Empire, the cup next to it is the same. Most of the silver is of German, Polish, Russian, and Austrian origin from the early 19th to early 20th century.


Amazing, just showed this to my kids. My wife’s family was displaced from Poland  during WWII. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## UnderMiner (Jul 29, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> Amazing, just showed this to my kids. My wife’s family was displaced from Poland  during WWII. Thanks for sharing this


You're welcome. I found a few interesting relics from Poland that came from the war. A silver candelabra from Krakow and one of the orginal 1939-issued brass coat of arms from the City of Gdańsk to name a couple. These are both posted on my account on Treasurenet, my original stomping ground before I discovered the interesting world of bottle collecting here.


----------



## UnderMiner (Jul 30, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> These are some old pictures from when I was first starting in bottles. Before then I had been a hardcore treasure hunter - so there's alot more treasure artifacts on the shelves than bottles. I have more display cases nowadays for the bottles and alot more varieties than pictured here. I don't know why I haven't taken any photos lately, will do so and share one of these days.
> View attachment 238756
> View attachment 238758
> View attachment 238762
> I like painting the more common bottles while leaving the rare ones as they were found. I think the older and rarer bottles look interesting when placed near or among artifacts from the same time period instead of just with other bottles, it gives a greater perspective on the time period imo. Like the first image above the bottle with the two X's is from the same year as the sword behind it and the silver spoon in front of it. A snapshot of life in 1850 America if you will. The pepper shaker on the left of it is from 1718, so I'll need a golden age of piracy onion bottle one of these days to go with it, I'll keep looking.



The main late-19th century medium blob top shelf as it looks today. 




And here is a small random mixed things shelf:



We got the little A. Liebler beer bottle on the far left, behind it is Square Bottle Whiskey from Scotland with a candle shoved in its top, my original Dundee Marmalade jar with the holes, brown bottle in the back is a whiskey jug, Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root, Gallagher Stores whiskey flask, and in the back the beautiful James Buchanan & co whiskey. 
James Buchanan whiskey when found:



I'll take pictures of my bigger display cases later. Oh and if you were curious the big brass ship wheel is a Rosebank Ironworks from Edinburgh. I salvaged that from the sea, took me ages to get it that shiny.


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 15, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Mine get to see sunlight for a day then back into storage at this point......No room at the Inn ! LOL. But my display shelf for my photography interior wise is my Fireplace and a 6 lite window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238713
> ...


I find myself returning to these pictures. 
Congratulations this is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 15, 2022)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Anybody else have a shelf / platform dedicated to their favourite finds? Here's mine:


Very beautiful


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 15, 2022)

web said:


> Some of my fav's


Congratulations very beautiful.


----------



## Bottlebot (Aug 15, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Mine get to see sunlight for a day then back into storage at this point......No room at the Inn ! LOL. But my display shelf for my photography interior wise is my Fireplace and a 6 lite window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 238713
> ...


This is one of the best pictures I always come back to , very nice


----------



## Oldsdigger (Sep 1, 2022)

Bottlebot said:


> I find myself returning to these pictures.
> Congratulations this is a beautiful picture.


Hi Ray ! Just to tease you a little more ! I did these pictures a few nights ago with some new Maseter inks and Ink wells I just recieved. Oh and the new pepper sauces I started a few months ago.


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Hi Ray ! Just to tease you a little more ! I did these pictures a few nights ago with some new Maseter inks and Ink wells I just recieved. Oh and the new pepper sauces I started a few months ago.


Some beauty's there but you better get ready to catch that green pepper sauce when it falls over...   Roy


----------

